# What's your favorite makeup item?



## snkatha (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi ladies, what's your "can't live without" makeup product?         Personally i can't leave the house without blush on i feel that it instantly makes me look and feel good. What's your one can't be without product?


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't really have a product like that, I'm quite happy leaving the house barefaced but the one product I reach for whenever I feel super lazy is my kohl.  It's from India and it's the best I've ever used, if I want it to smudge, it smudges, if I want to have a neat line, I get a neat line.  I can even do smokey eyes using just that.

Not bad for a product which cost £0.20p.


----------



## Kandi Lush (Aug 13, 2009)

Lip gloss is my item. even if i do not use it i normally have at least 2 in my bag


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

Eyeliner.....I look sick without it


----------



## ~Princesa~ (Aug 13, 2009)

Eyeliner for me!!!


----------



## nichollecaren (Aug 13, 2009)

eyebrow pencil


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Aug 13, 2009)

aside from the obvious foundation, it would have to be EYELINER!
i need it on the top and bottom.

it could be my mom telling me my whole life a woman should never leave her home without eyeliner and earrings, but i honestly feel like my face looks off without it, lol


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 15, 2009)

Eye shadow/loose pigment is my favorite makeup hands down. I love playing with bright colours and doing dramatic looks


----------



## iheartmakeup412 (Aug 15, 2009)

Mascara, eyeliner, and lipgloss. I look tired without eyeliner and I feel like if I'm gonna put liner on why not go the extra mile and put on mascara. And I'm addicted to lipgloss even when I'm in the house I have clear gloss on.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 15, 2009)

Lipgloss!
I'm rarely without something on my lips.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 15, 2009)

EYEBROWS!!! I don't care if I'm just running some errands, I can't go anywhere without doing my brows. They really frame your face.


----------



## Sojourner (Aug 15, 2009)

...


----------



## Caramel_QT (Aug 15, 2009)

Blush!!!


----------



## mrslovejoy (Aug 15, 2009)

Lipgloss & concealer


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 15, 2009)

a moisturizer, curl my lashes and chapstick!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 18, 2009)

False eyelashes.


----------



## jenniferj (Aug 18, 2009)

mascara for me


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 18, 2009)

Eyeliner. I can't wear eyeliner without foundation, so if I can't put on both then I go with out makeup.


----------



## Dominikanmorena (Aug 20, 2009)

Lip balm and eyeliner. Can't live without lip balm!


----------



## rosasola1 (Aug 20, 2009)

select cover up!!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Aug 20, 2009)

Could not live without mascara. My hair is really dark but my lashes are not. I look bat [email protected]#t crazy without it.


----------



## K_ashanti (Aug 20, 2009)

foundation, mascara, and eyeliner are a must, weird i get these items all from the drugstore now


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 20, 2009)

brow powder/eyeliner


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mascara!!!


----------



## couturesista (Aug 20, 2009)

Blush and gloss


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 21, 2009)

Can't leave home without product: BB espresso ink for my brows. defined brows make a huge difference, even when I'm not wearing anything else.

Favorite makeup item: Red lipstick.


----------



## AdrianUT (Aug 21, 2009)

Favorite make-up item: MAC Blot Powder.

But, I absolutely can not live without a lip-balm of some type with me at all times. It is non-negotiable. I dont consider this make up. though...


----------



## eiffadea (Aug 21, 2009)

mascara,eyeliner(which i also use as eyebrow pencil),blush,lipblam n lipstick..these steps will only take 5 minutes before i go out..=)


----------



## MAHALO (Aug 22, 2009)

My minimum is three: very light application of foundation, eyeliner and mascara. I can do my entire face in less then 5 minutes even when I add brow powder, blush and lip gloss.


----------



## Sammaji (Aug 23, 2009)

Eyeliner!


----------



## laurajean396 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mascara is a MUST!! If I wear nothing else, I have to have mascara on!  And recently fell in love with false lashes!! I used to be afraid of them, and now I wear them all the time!


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 24, 2009)

mascara.

specifically, L'oreal telescopic clean definition with a Lancome XL Cils booster


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KellyBean* 

 
_mascara.

specifically, L'oreal telescopic clean definition with a Lancome XL Cils booster_

 
I just LOVE the Clean Definition mascara!  That, my Prestige black waterproof automatic eyeliner pencil, my Coastal Scents black gel eyeliner, and a gorgeous metallic purple eyeshadow made here in Brazil are my current fav makeup products... best is when I can use everything (or almost everything) at the same time!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't always use makeup, however, and I prefer to work with a relatively clean face (I work 12-hour shifts--sometimes longer!--which means I may need to take a quick nap to recoup energies... not nice to wake up at work with eyeliner smudged all over the face, haha).  

My one must-have?  Sunscreen!


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 25, 2009)

Blush! I don't feel complete without it


----------



## makeupaficionad (Aug 27, 2009)

*mascara, concealer, chapstick and I'm good to go!*


----------



## Elusive21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Concealer for my dark undereye circles


----------



## mz hanan (Aug 27, 2009)

its got to be eyeliner! it makes my eyes stand out and i also love blush and lipbalm. i cannot leave the house without it especially my carmex.


----------



## SeaHen (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't wear it as often as eyelin er but my favourite probably has to be Blush. I just loves it


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 28, 2009)

brow pencil and concealer.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 29, 2009)

My makeup forever hd concealer is a must. At first I didn't know what to do with it b/c I was new to concealer. Then I used it with my hd or face and body foundations, but then I used it alone and set it with the mufe hd powder. Can you say perfection?! It's the most amazing product I have ever bought. I will still use my foundations for fun, but this concealer is all I need.


----------



## Sisa (Aug 31, 2009)

Brow Powder!


----------



## Reegz (Aug 31, 2009)

I look like a walking corpse unless I have mascara on and brow pencil. Other than that, just a little apple chapstick and I'm just about safe to leave the house without worrying about scaring small children lol!!


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_eyebrow pencil_

 
I love his channel as well! You have a pretty face smile!


----------



## thmochagirl (Sep 6, 2009)

foundation, Lipgloss, and Now blush omg!


----------



## moonlit (Sep 7, 2009)

chaptsick + eyeliner + foundation


----------



## vita cooper (Sep 8, 2009)

carmex and lipstick


----------



## unetasse (Sep 10, 2009)

Eyeliner! I look like death without it


----------



## iaisha26 (Sep 10, 2009)

It's way too hard to choose an item. 

I must have three things: concealer, eye pencil (two for one: fill in brows & line), and masacra.


----------



## atwingirl (Sep 10, 2009)

My MAC NC20 Studio Stick Concealer and my Sonia Kashuk foundation brush brush to apply it. I have tried endless concealers from Bobbi Brown to Laura Mercier and like the coverage. No mixing of two colors, a small swipe and out the door I go. I also feel like I don't break out or have to layer on much of the product to get coverage. I was a holdout on this product because I had both the MAC Select Cover-Up in NW25 and NC20 to blend/conceal any occasional blemish spots and my broken cappilaries. I thought these two products helped cover my darker eye circles but never really gave me a true even skintone to work with. My MA usually used the Studio Stick  but I usually tried to save money by  purchasing the other "bells and whistles" from his makeup application appt. and skimped on the Studio Stick.  One appt. I had such a bad breakout that he used this product and the Face and Body Foundation and I have been sold ever since.
If you are fed up with current concealer, give this a try. I would not be without it again!
Quick note for the brush. I have tried several brands of concealer brushes and on a whim, I purchased this brush after reading a good review in a magazine. I had never used a foundation brush, I always preferred the MAC white sponges, I still do but this brush is great for concealer. Less expensive, holds up well to frequent washings with baby shampoo mixed with water and blends flawlessly. Truly a "workhorse" in any girl's arsenal. HTH!


----------



## nids (Apr 30, 2010)

Eyeliner & lipstick


----------



## vintageroses (May 2, 2010)

I am a total blush addict! I love blushes I have more than i can ever use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hahas & lip products too! Lip glosses & lipstick, i just can't stop buyinggg! save meeee!


----------



## she (May 4, 2010)

brow stuff!

i can easily live without concealer and face stuff but brows i can't be without.


----------



## iadoremac (May 6, 2010)

aside from foundation........................mascara


----------



## VAQTPIE (May 6, 2010)

Lip products...glosses, lipsticks, conditioners, liners.

I keep telling myself that I need more eyeshadows...but the lippies always pull me in.


----------



## Purplegloss9 (May 7, 2010)

Brows for sure, eyeliner-must..and some gloss!! All 3 have to be done!!


----------



## xFlossy (May 7, 2010)

Definantly lipgloss! I have one called Lanolips and it is amazing!


----------



## Notorious19 (May 7, 2010)

Probably a tie between blush and lipgloss. I get the most complements when I wear them and nothing else.


----------



## m_3 (May 7, 2010)

Mineral Skin Finish Natural, plan and simple


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

I look like a kid without my eyeliner. Can't live without it!


----------



## Senoj (May 12, 2010)

It's so hard to pic just one but it's concealer to even my skin, blush for pop of color, gloss for my lips and mascara to make the eyes pop.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 13, 2010)

definitely lip gloss! lightens up my skin (if that even makes sense lol)


----------



## MissResha (May 13, 2010)

yup, lipgloss. even if im not wearing foundation, just some lip gloss will satisfy me if i absolutely HAD to do it alone lol


----------

